# Toro Tiller Stalls Out



## JMahoney (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a small Toro Mantis-type tiller. I had it overhauled last season and ran the fuel out of it at the end of the summer. I started it up yesterday and it will run for about 30 seconds at a time before it stalls out regardless of the throttle setting. Can someone advise me about how to fix this problem


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

does it smoke? and is the gas old? is there water in the gas? when was the last oil change (not nessessary)? where has it been sitting? is it good compression. it might be that the carb is too lean.


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

sometimes even if you run the gas out the inlet needle can still stick. or the diaphragm can become hardened and be unresponsive. did you have the carb overhauled? :wave:


----------

